# Londinium Naked Pf Extraction



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Been playing around taking clips. There are a couple of things wrong with this this one. Its a bit fast, and its got my very pensive face in it .

The way i had the phone placed meant i couldn't see if it was centred or filming right . Tell you what though tasted lovely.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the distribution there Boots - very even central pour.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dirty basket ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes I know! Id been .pulling and drinking and dropping camera phones all afternoon







..

I will try harder next time and clean up before.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep, the rumours were true, you are indeed filthy!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what I found the most disturbing - your face looking down on me or your filthy basket. I'm going to have nightmares for a long time after viewing that. It needs a proper warning at the beginning and an 18 certificate


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure why I find this so entertaining...I think we should all have to post a video of our prep & shots.

I will eventually start a thread.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'm not sure what I found the most disturbing - your face looking down on me or your filthy basket. I'm going to have nightmares for a long time after viewing that. It needs a proper warning at the beginning and an 18 certificate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Over to you daren..you make one then....


What - a pervy naked extraction video with me looking down on you? There are names for perverts like you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> What - a pervy naked extraction video with me looking down on you? There are names for perverts like you.


And they don't do very well in prison!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> What - a pervy naked extraction video with me looking down on you? There are names for perverts like you.


Afraid to show your skillz Daren.......,


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you challenging me?! OK - I'll bite. I'll try and pop a video up later.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Are you challenging me?! OK - I'll bite. I'll try and pop a video up later.


proper close up naked PF extraction , good distribution , clean basket please .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> proper close up naked PF extraction , good distribution , clean basket please .....


It could be manky as anything and still be cleaner than yours boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It could be manky as anything and still be cleaner than yours boots


Ah, Chap, watch this space!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought you serviced his machine Patrick, you could have at least passed on your some of your impeccable cleanliness habits....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I thought you serviced his machine Patrick, you could have at least passed on your some of your impeccable cleanliness habits....


Got my Marigolds and Brillo pads ready to complete some TLC on Boots' LI tomorrow.


----------

